# Through Albania to Greece



## Henson

For many years we have driven our VW campervan to Greece traveling across Europe to Italy and then taking a ferry to Igoumenitsa. These trips have been great fun and relatively hassle free. This year we thought we would drive through the Balkans: i.e. along the coasts of Croatia, Montenegro and Albania. However, when it comes to Albania we are finding it hard to get information about roads, motor insurance cover, safety etc. Has anyone made this trip or have relevant information? We would welcome any comments or advice.


----------



## 504329lt

Henson said:


> For many years we have driven our VW campervan to Greece traveling across Europe to Italy and then taking a ferry to Igoumenitsa. These trips have been great fun and relatively hassle free. This year we thought we would drive through the Balkans: i.e. along the coasts of Croatia, Montenegro and Albania. However, when it comes to Albania we are finding it hard to get information about roads, motor insurance cover, safety etc. Has anyone made this trip or have relevant information? We would welcome any comments or advice.


I have just taken out insurance through the Cravan Club (Axa). On questioning, I was assured that they offer cover for Albania and Macedonia.


----------



## Don_Madge

Henson said:


> For many years we have driven our VW campervan to Greece traveling across Europe to Italy and then taking a ferry to Igoumenitsa. These trips have been great fun and relatively hassle free. This year we thought we would drive through the Balkans: i.e. along the coasts of Croatia, Montenegro and Albania. However, when it comes to Albania we are finding it hard to get information about roads, motor insurance cover, safety etc. Has anyone made this trip or have relevant information? We would welcome any comments or advice.


Hi,

We have done the trip twice you can see our write ups HERE We never had any problems and the natives were very friendly especially in Albania.

Get back to me if you have any questions, I'll try and answer them.

Don


----------



## HarleyDave

I can send you our Garmin route (.gdb) that we took to and from Patras in Greece if that is of any use?

This was a trip from UK via Dunkerque with 5 Harleys in Spring 2010

We had a great trip but the roads in Albania were "interesting" to say the least.

We also spotted (in Shkoder, Albania) a disconcerting number of large, UK registered (well they still had UK Plates on them), cars driven by big guys wearing black leather jackets 8O 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Henson

Thanks for the 3 replies so far. They are useful and will help our planning. Further to the first response, I asked the Caravan Club if their motor insurance included Albania and they said it didn't.


----------



## Addie

As far as I'm aware the only insurance company to cover The Balkans / Albania etc fully comp is (funnily enough) Caravan Guard.

This is what they told me earlier last year:

_"We are able to extend insurance cover for Albania, Bosnia, Macedonia and Serbia. This is provided with the issue of a Green Card. You would be charged £26.50 for 14 days cover and £53.00 for 30 days cover. Please note that although we can extend insurance cover for these countries, we are unable to extend our breakdown cover.

We offer standard European insurance for up to 8 months, (countries within the European Union). This does not include the countries discussed in previous correspondence. Any cover period over 30 days for these countries, needs to be referred on a case by case basis to our underwriters"_

I believe Saga also covers some of these countries, but not being of a certain age I'm afraid I've never approached them for a quote :roll: :lol:

Here is a blog of someone who did an interesting route through Albania - he used Caravan Guard for his insurance I believe:
http://www.pippins.me.uk/2012 Albania/2012_albania.htm


----------



## SaddleTramp

Hi, Yes we have done the trip and I can recommend it Albania especially is great the natives are great and English is spoken widely,


----------



## hblewett

Does anyone do insurance cover for Bosnia? I've not heard of it, and as far as I can see a lot of people run the gauntlet for those few miles?

I believe that RAC breakdown cover is 'anywhere west of the Urals' - which is pretty comprehensive (!), but whether they can really arrange it in Russia, Moldova, the Balkans etc may be questionable - maybe payback on receipts - if you can get them!!


----------



## Addie

hblewett said:


> Does anyone do insurance cover for Bosnia? I've not heard of it, and as far as I can see a lot of people run the gauntlet for those few miles?


Yes, Caravan Guard do (and possibly Saga).


----------



## nicholsong

Addie said:


> As far as I'm aware the only insurance company to cover The Balkans / Albania etc fully comp is (funnily enough) Caravan Guard.
> 
> This is what they told me earlier last year:
> 
> _"We are able to extend insurance cover for Albania, Bosnia, Macedonia and Serbia. This is provided with the issue of a Green Card. You would be charged £26.50 for 14 days cover and £53.00 for 30 days cover. Please note that although we can extend insurance cover for these countries, we are unable to extend our breakdown cover.
> 
> We offer standard European insurance for up to 8 months, (countries within the European Union). This does not include the countries discussed in previous correspondence. Any cover period over 30 days for these countries, needs to be referred on a case by case basis to our underwriters"_
> 
> I believe Saga also covers some of these countries, but not being of a certain age I'm afraid I've never approached them for a quote :roll: :lol:
> 
> Here is a blog of someone who did an interesting route through Albania - he used Caravan Guard for his insurance I believe:
> http://www.pippins.me.uk/2012 Albania/2012_albania.htm


I am not sure what cover Caravan Guard are offering for the Balkan countries mentioned, as they say it is being provided by Issue of a Green Card. A Green Card is only proof that you have the minimum cover required for each country, which for most countries is Third Party cover. It is not clear whether Caravan Guard are offering Comprehensive cover for those countries and, in my view, it would need further clarification.

Geoff


----------



## Addie

nicholsong said:


> I am not sure what cover Caravan Guard are offering for the Balkan countries mentioned, as they say it is being provided by Issue of a Green Card. A Green Card is only proof that you have the minimum cover required for each country, which for most countries is Third Party cover. It is not clear whether Caravan Guard are offering Comprehensive cover for those countries and, in my view, it would need further clarification.
> 
> Geoff


Geoff - just to confirm the cover offered by Caravan Guard for these countries was *Fully Comprehensive* as mentioned in my first post.

The the quote from them I posted was for information, I did have a discussion with them on the phone where they confirmed this. We intend to use them in the future.

Andy who used them (linked to earlier) may be able to give more details on the exact policy if required.


----------



## nicholsong

Hi Adam

Yes I know you wrote that but the Caravan Guard statement in itself did not seem to confirm fully comp - maybe it is in other paperwork.

Regards

Geoff


----------



## Addie

http://www.caravanguard.co.uk/downloads/motorhome_insurance_policy.pdf

_2. Cover for Your Motorhome, Motorhome Equipment
and any Trailer outside the Territorial Limits
We can, upon request, extend Your Policy cover for
temporary trips to:

Albania; Andorra; Belarus; Bosnia; Bulgaria; Estonia; Latvia;
Moldova; Romania; Turkey; Malta; Poland; the former
Yugoslavian republics of Serbia and Montenegro; and the
Ukraine.

You will have to pay an additional premium for this cover.
You must tell Us at least 14 days before You visit any of
these countries. We will then issue You with a Green Card._

Interesting that they now cover the Ukraine, which they didn't last year. Have just called them and they have confirmed that by extending *Your Policy* means the full level of cover purchased, ie Fully Comprehensive.

Hope this is of use.


----------



## nicholsong

Adam

That wording does seem to cover the fully comp element unlike the earlier phrase '....provided by Issue of a Green Card.

Interestingly, while they previously said European cover is for all the EU, which it must be by law, they have included several EU countries in the list for which they would require an additional premium. This could of course be an old wording from prior to those Eastern European countries joining the EU, although Czech Rep and Slovakia are not listed.

Did you pay an additional premium for Poland last trip?

Geoff


----------

